# Her baby died.....



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

A girl I grew up with had a baby about a year ago and got married soon after. I gues she got pg right away...anyway, they put her on bedrest for 2 weeks and then put her in the hospital for the ast 5 weeks. The baby was born 3 days ago and died about 10 minutes later.....

The funeral was today. My mom didn't go but she said their Asst Pastor did the funeral. I can't even tell you what she told me...its too sad.

I know my loss was still a loss......but I think I had it happen the wasy way....I can't imagine burying my son.....I ache for the baby we lost in November and maybe even the one we lost last month.....but I cannot imagine the pain she is going through.....


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Oh no..that is very sad..


----------



## EmmalinesMom (Feb 9, 2003)

Oh no. I'm so sorry.









A friend has told me so many times that losses are not more or less, just different. But sometimes I feel the same way. I knew and loved my last baby the 12 weeks she was inside of me. I can't imagine laboring, delivering, and then having to bury my little one.

My heart goes out to her.


----------

